# gsm true speech audio codec



## bob_greenock (Nov 19, 2004)

hi,


im trying to get voice on "yahoo messenger" but i do not have this "codec" installed on my system and i no longer have my "windows 98" disk to install it.

any other way i can get this codec??? is it downloadable??

any suggestions
cheers 
bob


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi, does this thread help?

http://forums.techguy.org/archive/index.php/t-199262.html


----------



## bob_greenock (Nov 19, 2004)

ive downloaded the codec and its a zip file. ive unzipped it and put it in the c:/windows/system32 folder but its still not showing on the system as installed.

how do i install it.


what do i have to do because this is doing my head right in.

cheers.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

bob_greenock said:


> ive downloaded the codec and its a zip file. ive unzipped it and put it in the c:/windows/system32 folder but its still not showing on the system as installed.
> 
> how do i install it.
> 
> ...


I know the feeling, Bob,

Did you follow Daisypetals' post to the letter? I wonder if that URL is wrong as you have probably found out:

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/ACE_Mega_CoDecS_Pack.htm. Download 601 pro

"daisypetals22-Nov-2004, 10:38 PM
I finally found the codec!! Ithttp://www.free-codecs.com/download/ACE_Mega_CoDecS_Pack.htm. Download 601 pro. When its installing, it lets you choose the audio/video codec you want. GSM is one of the choices. Check it, install, reboot and voila! You have voice chat on yahoo again! :O)"

If so, someone else will find this and help you further as to where to install to.

I only can add that WinME has a System folder and a System32 one. Why not put it in both?


----------



## bob_greenock (Nov 19, 2004)

i put it in both

still nothing.

im using win98se


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

You will understand I know little, and nothing about voice mail.

Are you speakers working?

It does remind me that a codec I needed for a software music conversion programme, once downloaded, had to be installed in the software folder of the programme concerned.


----------



## bob_greenock (Nov 19, 2004)

speakers are working.

i have the file on my system just dont know what to do with it next.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What's the name of the file? A codec needs to be registered with the system. And on 98/ME, it probably should be in the system directory, not system32.


----------



## bob_greenock (Nov 19, 2004)

file name tsd32.acm


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That can't be a codec name. They need to be dll's or have an .ax or .acm ending. What is the actual name of the file you put in the system directory, with its file-ending?

The file you want is *msgsm32.acm*. When you have it, put it in your system folder.

Then, download this program:

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/mmview.zip

That program will scan your system and find all the codecs on your system. With it, you can enable or disable codecs with a right-click.

This program will also show you all the codecs on your system (Look under View, Installed Codecs), and can also analyze multimedia files to see what codec they require and whether you have it. It will also perform a rendering test to see if the codec assigned as the highest priority one for that format will actually render the stream.

www.headbands.com/gspot


----------



## bob_greenock (Nov 19, 2004)

im still getting nowhere with this, tryed what you sayed in the previous post but to no avail. 
the file is showing on mmview(i right clicked enable), but in control panel>multimedia its nowhere to be seen.

i dont know where to get msgsm32.acm

the file i have is tssoft32.acm which i think is "dsp group true speech audio codec"
the file to run voice chat.

i put it in system and system32 folders

does this need registered to the registry or something and if yes how is this achieved?

cheers
bob


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello Bob,

I attach msgsm32.acm I hope!

Unzip it and install it in C:\Windows\System. Just a step, I can only hope, in the solving of your problem.


----------



## bob_greenock (Nov 19, 2004)

cheers ben, done as you said but how do i register these files with the system???

cheers for the help guys


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello Bob,

In truth I don't know! But someone must know. Shall we do a Search in this forum?

Cheers. :up:


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Bob,

I didn't like what I found doing a Google search so I have started a new thread in this forum asking for help here. Probably a breach of forums rules...


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

bob_greenock said:


> hi,
> 
> im trying to get voice on "yahoo messenger" but i do not have this "codec" installed on my system and i no longer have my "windows 98" disk to install it.
> 
> ...


When you mentioned the Windows98 Installation CD, is it that it was required during Installation? Is there a folder C:\Windows\Options\Cabs in our computer? Do a search for CABS in your computer. Post back the location of this folder.


----------



## bob_greenock (Nov 19, 2004)

there is a cabs folder in c:\windows\options\cabs.

yes when i try to install it keeps asking for the windows cd that i know longer have.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Ok. Uninstall the program and then reinstall. If asked for the Windows 98 CD, redirect the Wizard to the C:\Windows\Options\Cabs folder. This folder contains your installation files.


----------



## bob_greenock (Nov 19, 2004)

right, tried the above and this is what its saying.

The file "tssoft32.acm" on windows 98 se cd rom cannot be found.

setup could not find a file on the specified path.If the path appears below,make sure it is correct.Click ok to try copying again.

c:\windows\options\cabs.

i also tried moving the file to the cabs folder but still nothing.

i think this might be a bad file ive downloaded, what do you think?

cheers again.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

The file tssoft32.acm is located in the Win98_22.cab file in your installation files.

Search your computer for the Win98_22.cab and note its location. More-likely, the location is the C:\Windows\Options\Cabs. Therefore, you have two choices.

First Option:

Go to Start->Run, type *SFC*, click Ok. The System File Checker will be display. Select Extract one file from the installaion disk. Type the name of the file *tssoft32.acm*, click on Start. Extract this file from the C:\Windows\Options\Cabs\Win98_22.cab to the C:\Windows\System folder.

When you install the program and the installation Wizard ask for this file, redirect the Wizard to the C:\Windows\System folder.

Second Option:

Whenever the Wizard ask for the installation CD seeking this file, redirect the Wizard directly to the C:\Windows\Options\Cabs\Win98_22.cab file folder.

Let me know the outcome.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You could try the instructions here, and direct it to the file:

http://www.webhazard.com/html/dsp_tru_speech.html

But, I suspect it won't work without the .inf installation information file. This file is needed because it specifies the registry entries for the codec (It "registers" it with the system). Hopefully, it is part of the oem information file already on your machine.

I found the .inf file but the link for downloading it was dead. I'll keep looking .

Windows 98 doesn't have anything in the cabs folder like ME does by default, so unless someone put files there, that may be a dead-end.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

This may work.

Open up your system.ini file in Notepad. Look down the list until you see the "drivers32" section.

Add this line:

MSACM.trspch=tssoft32.acm

(You'll see other entries like that.)

Save the changes and reboot (with the tssoft32.acm file in your system folder).

-----------------------------------

If that doesn't solve your problem (because you said at the beginning that you needed the GSM codec), then put this file in your system folder:

msgsm32.acm

and add this line to your system.ini file instead (or also---it's OK to have both):

MSACM.msgsm610=msgsm32.acm


----------



## bob_greenock (Nov 19, 2004)

cheers guys, 

not completely solved but getting somewhere 

the gsm610 codec is now registered and is showing in multimedia properties.

still no tssoft32.acm <<<<<<<<i think the file i downoaded is bad can maybe someone not attach it for me to download?????????

cheers again


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

I don't have that one, Bob!


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Try this link:

http://www.soundcard-drivers.com/drivers/7/7020.htm


----------



## bob_greenock (Nov 19, 2004)

lol, the site is down at the moment i will try again soon.

i think this is going to solve the problem.........i hope


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

What you really want is a member with it! That site turned out to be hassle. Found it doing a Google search for the tssoft32.acm.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

I do have it!!

here goes with the upload.


----------



## bob_greenock (Nov 19, 2004)

i honestly thought that was going to do it.......

this thread is turning into a farce......lol


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Well Bob, a little farce is good for all of us. I thought I didn't have it because my eyesight is diminishing and I search for two tt s instead of two ss s. Anyway I am happy cos I am learning how to creat a Zip folder!!

You will get in the end. I hope you will share that happy outcome.

BTW are you in Cabo Verde or the Azores, cos you are 7 hrs. ahead of me and I'm 8 hrs behind GMT?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Where you able to locate the Win98_22.cab folder?


----------



## bob_greenock (Nov 19, 2004)

nope i wasnt.

i definetly have the correct file on the system now, its showing in mmview as the correct 1 , its just not registered correctly.

Ben im in the UK, just outside Glasgow to be more precise.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you have more than one line in the system.ini that begins with "MSACM.trspch"? There can only be one TrueSpeech codec at a time, so remove the other one if there are 2.

Try removing the reference to the other codec that you put in. It's possible that it is a one or the other but not both situation if the codecs perform the same function.

Or did the Help tell you to get both? Have you tried the application to see if it works? I had a phone-answering program that worked with the GSM codec.


----------



## bob_greenock (Nov 19, 2004)

still nothing.

think ill just chuck it, doesnt look like im going to get it going.

thanks anyway.
bob


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Bob,

If you believed you were within two short steps of the solution would you "chuck it"?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Since you have been unable to provide necessary system files due to the lack of an installation CD, and the presence of these in your computer, the installation is incomplete. Is there a way you can obtain the Installation CD, maybe from a friend?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Also, if you still have a copy of that codec in the system32 folder, delete it. You shouldn't have 2 copies of the same codec in the path in order to register it. There should be just one in the System folder.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

^^ :up:  ^^


----------

